# Regular Season Game 5: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(3-1)/(3-0)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, November 6, 7:30 p.m. CST*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Parker / Finley / Bowen / Duncan / Oberto*


*Preview

While both Tim Duncan and Tracy McGrady have helped their teams to quick starts, McGrady and the Houston Rockets still face a big challenge in front of them to get to the level of Duncan and the defending NBA champion San Antonio Spurs.

The division rivals meet for the first time this season on Tuesday in Houston, as McGrady and the Rockets get a chance to see how their new offense matches up against the veteran Spurs.

The Spurs (3-0) announced Friday that two-time league MVP Duncan had agreed to a contract extension. It has been widely reported that it is a two-year, $40 million extension, and it will keep Duncan in San Antonio through at least the 2011-12 season.

The 31-year-old Duncan, who was the top overall selection by San Antonio in the 1997 draft, has led the Spurs to four NBA titles, including a sweep of the Cleveland Cavaliers in the Finals last year.

The 28-year-old McGrady is still searching for that kind of success, having never won a postseason series. He's operating under a new coach in Rick Adelman, who vowed to bring a quicker offense to Houston this year in order to compete in a Southwest Division that has been dominated by the Spurs and Dallas Mavericks in recent years.

McGrady, named the Western Conference's player of the week on Monday, is averaging a league-high 33.3 points per game during Houston's 3-1 start. He had 35 points on 12-of-31 shooting in the Rockets' 107-98 loss to the Dallas Mavericks on Monday.

The Rockets and Mavericks exchanged leads for much of the game until Dallas pulled away late in the fourth quarter.

"We've got to be smart," McGrady said. "They did some different things and we weren't able to adjust. ... It's a learning process. We've only been together for about a month."

Adelman's offense so far, however, has featured only McGrady and Yao Ming doing most of the scoring. Yao had 21 points and 11 rebounds to join McGrady as the only Rocket in double figures on Monday.

"We have to learn how to beat a good team and get more people involved," Adelman said.

The same cannot be said for the Spurs, who are looking to extend their best start in seven years.

San Antonio is picking up where it left off last season thanks to the consistent play of Duncan and Tony Parker, who are averaging 18.7 and 17.0 points per game, respectively. The Spurs are also getting quality minutes off the bench from Manu Ginobili, who is averaging 18.7 points.

Duncan had 15 points and 10 rebounds in the Spurs' 96-80 win over the Sacramento Kings on Friday. San Antonio held the Kings to only 23 points in the first half, and finished with a 50-35 rebounding advantage.

The Spurs led by as many as 29 points, allowing coach Gregg Popovich the opportunity to rest his starters during the fourth quarter. Popovich said he's still tinkering with his bench rotation.

"I feel very uncomfortable," he said. "I have no clue on how to sub them."

Ime Udoka came off the bench for 14 points and six rebounds, and Matt Bonner chipped in with 13 points.

San Antonio and Houston split their four meetings last season, with the visiting team winning all of them. The Spurs have won 31 of their last 39 matchups overall against the Rockets, including 14 of the last 18 on the road.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Beat San Antonio!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

It's important to beat them and get a 4-1 lead.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

scola better be prepared to lay down some can of whup *** on his argentina brothers


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Lost a mil last night on the Rox, so... gotta double down for 2 mil on the Rox with points.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It won't be an easy game. I hope the Rockets can win tonight. I have a feeling McGrady and Yao are going to have a big night.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Lost a mil last night on the Rox, so... gotta double down for 2 mil on the Rox with points.


better off making those points back betting against the knicks


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

these games are kinda gay for the underdog. If we beat the spurs, people say "1 regular season game lol, and its the playoffs that count 1st round losers lololol". If we lose, people effing praise em for reestablishing control in texas or something along those lines. 

Really... really .. lame


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I wont be disappointed if we lose this game. Our bench has to step up today


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Block said:


> these games are kinda gay for the underdog. If we beat the spurs, people say "1 regular season game lol, and its the playoffs that count 1st round losers lololol". If we lose, people effing praise em for reestablishing control in texas or something along those lines.
> 
> Really... really .. lame


Amen with that


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

With that, I bet whatever whatever money I have left on this game. I lost all my money on the Rockets/Lakers and the game last night.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Lost a mil last night on the Rox, so... gotta double down for 2 mil on the Rox with points.


If we lose again, I'll put the blame on you. :azdaja: 


:biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We are passing into Yao down low!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a feeling Parker is going to kill our guards tonight


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

great pass to Yao Ming!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao is on a mission

6 points already, and he is getting them all down low.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao and Deke on the floor together???? :eek8:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

T-bo!!!!!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

WOW, why didn't anyone think of this? This is a solid combo.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yao and Deke on the floor together???? :eek8:


something Van Gundy never did - Twin Tower Powers activate!:lol:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OHHHH man Sick dunk by Deke!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao and Deke on at the same time, gotta love it

Looks like everyone else has lost their shooting touch though... T-Mac's been ice cold


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

When's the last time McGrady had a good shooting night?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I like M.James off the bench


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac in quiet mode, it's that Bruce Bowen - he does it to the best of em'


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally get a chance to watch a game then I cannot get this game in any P2P program:azdaja:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Too many missed point blank open shots


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Finally get a chance to watch a game then I cannot get this game in any P2P program:azdaja:


You can listen to the game using audio league pass. It is free for the entire season 

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

wow u like that 3, Bruce!~:clap2:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Bonzi makes it rain for 2! Timeout Spurs!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi/Tmac 7-0 run - Timeout Spurs!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we got to finish this quarter strong!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Manu, I like your game but you make it hard after sissy flops like that


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi offensive rebound (7) to Yao! 

45-32 Half! We looking good, that 4th is all I'm thinking of


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What a flop by Manu, this guy is a disgrace when it comes to flopps

Also, a STRONG finish to the half. Rockets up 13, and Bonzi giving us some decent production


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

iam all for taking the charge but that right there is just...this guy diff. need an oscar i know i would vote for him


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What the heck, why cant we ever maintain any lead? Its like our collapse is always a given. We need to stop making these mistakes and just keep the lead above 10


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

4th quarter. Lets see if we can hold off and not collapse....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

10pts/10Rbs for Bonzi


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

so far so good..i hope the meltdown doesn't start.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi is doing it!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Head with the pass?? Dunk Yao! Nice Clean up! TImeout Spurs


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> so far so good..i hope the meltdown doesn't start.


Thats what I am worried about.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Yao's the best player in the NBA.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"MIke James, Who!"* 3!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike Who!?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow im really impressed on how we're outboarding SA.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

total rebounds so far

hou 51
sa 23

!!!!! am i reading that right????


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

damn turnovers are comin back!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DuMa said:


> total rebounds so far
> 
> hou 51
> sa 23
> ...


Yeah, I am like what the hell. We are KILLING the Spurs on the boards...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

and Yao gets dunked on once again..lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dont collapse ...

please

just dont collapse


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

jesus the turnovers are keepin the spurs in the game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am worried. Bad turnovers already, and we couldn't get the ball in and forced to call time out.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

yao is dominating duncan!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

putting the game in Yao's hands...hmm....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

See what happens when we go into Yao down the stretch!?

Going to Yao in the post = Yao shoots it, or you foul him. Pick your poison. 

And damn you parker


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Adelman finally learns to give the ball to Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> putting the game in Yao's hands...hmm....


Yep, this is what we should have done last night in Dallas. I think RA realized what he needs to do.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

good things happen when you put the ball in yao's hands!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Good win...well, sort of...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*4-1 Guys*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

89-81 Book it! Bonzi 14pts/15Rbs - WOW! Dare I say, Spur Killer?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> and Yao gets dunked on once again..lol


Youtube bound:yes:


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

Now the team should realize that when we are facing tough opponent, only Yao take most of the shot could bring us win. :azdaja:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Good win...well, sort of...


I think everyone would like to be averaging 100pts, it will come.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao with 28/13/6/3 tonight
Bonzi with 14 points and 15 rebounds
Battier with 4/5 3 pointers
Tmac 12/9/6/3/2 tonight


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

rockets now in 2nd place with 1 TC point!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We have 25 offensive boards to *their 28 total*!
yao/bonzi had more then their entire team.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Youtube bound:yes:



I hate that so much. The first chance they get, some people put "humiliating" videos of the greatest center in the history of the 2007-2008 season. They don't even put the vids of why we JUST BEAT THE SPURS. 

Like that video with Nate "blocking" Yao. Ridiculous, even though we won that game, right?

I hope someone puts up the Rox highlights of this game because I couldn't see it anywhere on p2p...

And another thing. Imagine this: if we could have held the Mavs off yesterday...we could have been FIVE and ZERO! 5-0! 5-Zilch!

I hate that "-1."


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

laserboy said:


> Now the team should realize that when we are facing tough opponent, only Yao take most of the shot  us win. QUOTE]
> 
> New coach/New Gameplan - Yao was inside/out having a field day, his turnovers tonight were out of hand. Mt. got some nice "tick" tonight when Hayes was hurt. It was all Bonzi all the time:clap2: , you can tell Rick is proud of that performance. Spurs shot horrible, Manu was in "form" tonight with his antics - The NBA has to see what he's doing, right?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just want to see that Dikembe stuff tonight


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

The spurs are dirty, what can you say?

Bowen, of course. And Manu with the flopping. Pretty soon, Oberto will probably follow in his teammates actions, and start to flop/pull ****.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> We have 25 offensive boards to *their 28 total*!
> yao/bonzi had more then their entire team.


That's always the key stat when beating Tx teams, you have to win the RB #'s - Hayes got 10RBS, right?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> That's always the key stat when beating Tx teams, you have to win the RB #'s - Hayes got 10RBS, right?


Hayes got 7 tonight and Tmac ended up getting 9 on the night as well.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll take it, Hayes was getting them early - Yao the consistent Double Double


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I'll take it, Hayes was getting them early - Yao the consistent Double Double


Hayes did miss some time because he had to go into the locker room to patch up his eye when Duncan nailed him. So he probably would have had 10 tonight had he not gone out.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

just got home from an exam and looked at the box score and when was the last time san antonio were made to look like little kids on the boards?? 55-26!!!!! god i love being the rox being a great defensive team:yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Great win!

:yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now Hornets lead division while the other teams kill each other.

:lol:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

it's pretty obvious who our secret weapon is when we go against the spurs...bonzi wells. Noone on their roster can guard him cause he's too quick and strong down the block and he grabs all those rebounds cause none of the spurs guards are good enough rebounders. The only guys that can guard bonzi on the spurs is probably bowen and maybe udoka....and that's a big maybe because udoka is more of a perimeter defender than a post defender... and poppovich would think twice about taking bowen off t-mac just to guard bonzi... looks like were actually going places this year


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> I hate that so much. The first chance they get, some people put "humiliating" videos of the *greatest center in the history of the 2007-2008 season*. They don't even put the vids of why we JUST BEAT THE SPURS.
> 
> Like that video with Nate "blocking" Yao. Ridiculous, even though we won that game, right?
> 
> ...


LOL. Love that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I swear Bonzi starts if we play the SPurs in the playoffs.

LOL it doesnt matter if TMAC has to sit down.
No just kidding but if we do play the Spurs. Shane is starting from the bench.

Also I didnt watch the game but I read your comments Deke & Yao on the court at the same time??? Awesome in my opinion.

But then why did Deke only play 5mins???
How did the Chuck Scola front go when they were on??


Nice to see us feeding Yao when he is hitting his shots & TMAC isnt.
Wish we had done that against the Mavs we would be 5&0...............

Hopefully this team keeps building. I can feel s great season coming.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Now Hornets lead division while the other teams kill each other.
> 
> :lol:


You guys are on top??? LOL!! Enjoy it while you can! :yay:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I just want to see that Dikembe stuff tonight


I hope someone puts the game online. I couldn't see all of it.

I see Scola didn't play much. I guess you can't afford to put a rookie in a Spurs game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sweet. That's a big win that we couldn't get last game against Dallas. Next game is against Bucks. The whole Chinese population is gonna be watching. o_o


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> Sweet. That's a big win that we couldn't get last game against Dallas. Next game is against Bucks. The whole Chinese population is gonna be watching. o_o


Plus all the "U.S. Americans" :lol: 



> Duncan praises Yao
> This time, when the pressure hit, the Rockets had their answer.
> 
> *"Every year, Yao is getting better," Duncan said. "The Rockets show their confidence in him when they go through him at the end of the game like they did. He made some big shots, and that was tough to stop."*
> ...


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

It's going to be the most watched NBA game in history and it's not even that important! LOL :lol:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yaontmac said:


> I hope someone puts the game online. I couldn't see all of it.
> 
> I see Scola didn't play much. I guess you can't afford to put a rookie in a Spurs game.


nah, it's cause Scola picked up 3 fouls in his first couple minutes in the game, thats why yao and mutombo had to play at the same time cause chuck was getting his cut tended too at the time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love that T-Mac "fadaway fake dish to Yao inside for the easy dunk" play, works like a charm. 

Liking the adjustments I see with Adelman already.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Jason Friedman of the Houston Press on Rocket chemistry*: "There was a great sequence of events in the second half that really hammered this point home: On one trip down the floor, Battier and Rafer Alston failed to connect on a pass, resulting in the ball flying out of bounds for a turnover. Next time down the floor, they corrected the error, Battier nailed a trey, the fans went crazy, San Antonio called timeout, and Battier put Alston in a playful headlock on their way to the bench. 'This is an imperfect game,' says Battier. 'There are a lot of ups and downs, a lot of peaks and valleys to the season, and it's good to go through it with a group of guys you want to go to battle with. You're gonna have times when you want to wring each other's necks, and there are going to be times when you want to hug each other. But that cohesion-if you can develop it-only serves you well in the playoffs.'"





> And on Houston beating San Antonio: "In short, Bonzi Wells (seven offensive rebounds!) Not only were his stats phenomenal, but he harassed dribble penetration, and got his hands on a lot of loose balls. Yao/TMac/Battier trio all played predictably well, but when players like Bonzi and Mike James get going, this team becomes a nightmare to play against. Some other notes: while defending Bonzi Wells, Ginobili flopped so badly that the commentators were shocked. It was embarrassingly bad. At one point, the Rockets had Mutombo and Yao on the floor at the same time. That's some serious frontcourt size. As Mutombo played the 5, I'm guessing Yao made history as the tallest power forward in NBA history. Tim Duncan looked surprisingly ineffective. He was taking tough shots all night. The +/- confirms it too ... he had the worst rating at -12. Yao's defense had something to do with it. The best plus/minus goes to Battier (+11) and Wells (+10). The Rockets' ball movement is exemplary. You could teach team basketball using video of their play."


Link


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^wow, what an article


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)




----------

